
Help Name Android N - alfredxing
https://www.android.com/versions/name-n/
======
minimaxir
In this case, the best troll answer would be Android Null.

[http://www.wired.com/2015/11/null/](http://www.wired.com/2015/11/null/)

~~~
lanestp
I'm voting null I suggest we all do the same!

------
aesthetics1
Namey McNameFace has a good ring to it.

~~~
auggierose
Also my first thought when I saw that headline :)

------
chasing
Nerds.

[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Nerds_(candy)](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Nerds_\(candy\))

------
dave2000
That video was excruciating. Someone at Google thought it was funny? And why
was the main actor doing an impersonation of Cam from Modern Family?

That aside, what is the point of this page? The small print says:

No Purchase Necessary. The opportunity to submit a name will begin at 9:00
a.m. Pacific Time (“PT”) on 18 May 2016 and end at 11:59 p.m. PT on 8 June
2016. This is solely intended to be for entertainment purposes; the name(s)
that you submit will not be judged and there will be no prizes or compensation
awarded to any participant.

------
King-Aaron
I don't know if it's a thing in the US, but those biscuits you have with
tea/coffee called "Nice" would be a good name I think.
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Nice_biscuit](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Nice_biscuit)

------
abhi3
Since it has to be a food i would go with Android Noodly McNoodleFace

------
znpy
Android Nutella :D

------
endemic
"Nonpareil" seems suitably uncommon.

------
Bombthecat
Norton (commander)

------
what_a_disaster
Android N McNFace

~~~
dang
We've banned this account for trolling.

